# Redcat Ground Pounder



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone here got a Redcat Ground Pounder?

They look like a pretty impressive truck for the price.

You can get replacement parts direct from the designers as well as a few hop ups.


Lynn


----------



## playboysdodge (Mar 16, 2012)

*yes*

yea i just got into the hobby about 4 months ago this truck is really easy to work on its 4 wd limited slip 4ws you can steer from front and rear to make it crab walk to shap 360 turns just like the real truck u can be a new person in to this hobby and take the truck apart and put back together with philips screws and 5.5 hex head and a 1/16 hex head for set screws and the nuts on the wheels are 0.8 with these tools u can work on it urself just like the pros so what is it would u like to know ???


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

These look like a lot of fun. I would wonder what a brushless system and a decent 2 cell lipo would do to up the perfoormance.


----------



## mr702 (Jun 9, 2012)

Jakes Dad said:


> These look like a lot of fun. I would wonder what a brushless system and a decent 2 cell lipo would do to up the perfoormance.


It will flip it on its roof, wheely like mad and break stock parts. A whole lot of fun! Gives the truck a new attitude.

id post a pic, but not allowed yet

Castle sv2, 4600kv motor, 2s 50c batteries and a few upgrades.


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

Jakes Dad said:


> These look like a lot of fun. I would wonder what a brushless system and a decent 2 cell lipo would do to up the perfoormance.


The first thing you will break is the rear drive shaft.I replaced it with a slash shaft.


----------



## playboysdodge (Mar 16, 2012)

simple as this brushless it would be insane i have kept it brushed tho simple but i have spent hundreds of dollars on brushed motors the monster 550 from traxxas is the one i found that can take the abuse i have the traxxas xl5 esc and i just steped up a few months ago to lipo i have a 2 and 3 cell lipo the brushed motor handles the 3 cell and with the motor its un stopable i would love to get a velinion system and pop it in there but theres a place for some great parts outlaw hobbys and crawford perfomence enginering they have all kids of goodys and hop ups the few things i can says weak about it the four link suspention is a problem the plastic ends like to break or hollow out the axle housing likes to crack but for a 8 pound monster what do u expect and i drive it like the ones u see on tv extreem air wheelys and donuts off a back pillow from a couch i have gained 3 foot of air with a squeeze of a trigger just in front of that pillow coming down on the tailgate bending the frame more then once i like the truck it was my first but i been on the 4x4 stampede custom grave digger but any questions please just ask


----------



## playboysdodge (Mar 16, 2012)

tractionroller said:


> The first thing you will break is the rear drive shaft.I replaced it with a slash shaft.


theres steel drive shaftsmade for this and there awesome also steel spurgears every thing eles is already metal drive train wise :thumbsup:


----------

